# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Reumatologiczne zapalenie stawów - leczenie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś na forum poleci mi dobrą książkę na temat: Reumatologiczne zapalenie stawów. Interesują mnie w szczególności nowoczesne metody leczenia.

Z góry dziękuję  :Smile:

----------

